# Adverts



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can we not fit anymore on the page? :evil: 
You can block them if like me you really dont want to see them!

sites are
media.fastclick.net
ads.icandi.de


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

1 in the top banner where there always has been one, and one in the bottom to replace where googleads normally are on the new forums PHP platform - hardly overkill is it. :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Or we could put them between the first and second post :lol:

*BTW, the ads.icandi.de server is the TT Forum server, serving the TT inhouse banners (Like Forge, Awesome, APR - so banning that will remove all banners, which removes the source of revenue to run this forum).*


----------

